# Installation Trouble



## Bow (Dec 30, 2019)

I am trying to reinstall WCG and something is all screwed up.
I want it on another not my ssd, C drive.  I would like it on my G drive, but it now says 
Program Directory F:\
Data Directory F:boinc\

How do I fix it??


----------



## Bow (Jan 1, 2020)

I just need to know what the I should  have after the drive I want it in, can someone look at theirs and let me know please.


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2020)

Have you been able to uninstall the program @Bow ??


----------



## Bow (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes I uninstalled, but when trying to reinstall the file path for the drive i want is messed up.  What should it look like.


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2020)

My Boinc install path is C:\Program Files\BOINC and the App data folder is C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\BOINC

Is this what you mean ??


----------



## Bow (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you sir!!!!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Not a problem   I hope it helps fix the issue!!


----------



## Bow (Jan 2, 2020)

Back up and running


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Great work!!


----------

